# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Разгон видюхи HP Pavilion dv6000---?

## POVARsoft2008

Привет народ есть вопросец можно ли разогнать видюху на буки HP Pavilion dv6000 и если можно как это сделать?

----------

